# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Dreams often lead to real life success - Albany Times Union

## Dream Guide Team

*Dreams often lead to real life success**Albany Times Union*Some studies suggest the best time to attempt a "lucid dream" is during a nap taken a few hours after getting up in the morning. *Lucid dreaming* can allow *...**and more »*

----------


## moongrass

That's cool. The movie inception is getting a lot of people interested in dreams, I think its great that more people are paying attention to there dreams.

----------

